# $200 hammer



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

First I would like to say that I am NOT a professional framer. If there are any professional framers on here I would like to hear from you. Or anyone else for that matter.







I was in Home Depot today and was talking with one of their employees and the conversation turned to, "do you want to see a $200 hammer?" I thought he was kidding or he was going to show me something air powered, I was wrong. Granted this hammer is made from titanium and looked to be well built, I found it hard to justify the price.

Related note: I am not a woodworker full time but I do make things from time to time that have gotten me paid. Certain tools that I may make money from, I try and find the best quality I can afford. I thought maybe that is the case for this particular tool.

My question, worth it or not? For me, I don't earn a living from a hammer, but if you do, would it be worth it to you?

P.S. If any of you want to buy this hammer and send it to me, I will do a complete review, jk.


----------



## rubberduck (Jun 24, 2014)

The majority of stuff now adays can be nailed with a paslode or airgun. 
The only job I've come across where I've had to do alot of hand nailing was putting cut nails in oak flooring - they wanted to see the nails. After about the 4th day my wrist was killing,the only way I finished the job was by strapping up my wrist and taking pain killers. If I did alot of floors this way I'd have to consider a different hammer, luckily I dont  then, if I had money to burn. .......

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

OK for the man who has everything and is also a hobbyist.
johnep


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

The ti-bone (Stilleto titanium framing hammer) is an excellent striking tool, but it's main purchasers are carpenters, framers, and the like. It's meant to be used to prevent carpal tunnel syndrome over long term use, and provide a lighter option than most 20-28oz. hammers in its class, while still performing like a heavier hammer. 
Would I recommend it for woodworking? Or occasional use? 
No. 
But if you would like a hammer that will last forever, go for it. Worth every penny.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

asevereid said:


> The ti-bone (Stilleto titanium framing hammer) is an excellent striking tool, but it's main purchasers are carpenters, framers, and the like. It's meant to be used to prevent carpal tunnel syndrome over long term use, and provide a lighter option than most 20-28oz. hammers in its class, while still performing like a heavier hammer.
> Would I recommend it for woodworking? Or occasional use?
> No.
> But if you would like a hammer that will last forever, go for it. Worth every penny.


See I never thought about the whole carpal tunnel thing. If it could help with that I could see it. I agree with rubberduck that it seems most of the time now people are using air guns or similar. I realize there is always an occasion where a hammer would be needed.

What I found funny too was that they had these hammers almost hidden. It was a small display in a dark corner of the store far from the hammer aisle. I don't think free hammers would sell where they had them located.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nick Ferry said:


> See I never thought about the whole carpal tunnel thing. If it could help with that I could see it. I agree with rubberduck that it seems most of the time now people are using air guns or similar. I realize there is always an occasion where a hammer would be needed.


If you were swinging a hammer all day long, you would likely appreciate that hammer. Holding a hammer can become an extreme isometric exercise over a period of even a few hours. 

A similar example is when I do a set of kitchen cabinets in mica, there is a lot of edging done with a router. I use a small handheld one, with one hand. After some time my hand would go numb, and I wouldn't really feel the router, and letting go could be a chore. They do make lightweight routers, but it's the one hand operation that gets you.

















.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

asevereid said:


> The ti-bone (Stilleto titanium framing hammer) is an excellent striking tool, but it's main purchasers are carpenters, framers, and the like. It's meant to be used to prevent carpal tunnel syndrome over long term use, and provide a lighter option than most 20-28oz. hammers in its class, while still performing like a heavier hammer.
> Would I recommend it for woodworking? Or occasional use?
> No.
> But if you would like a hammer that will last forever, go for it. Worth every penny.


 If your going to purchase a titanium hammer the Stilleto is the one to buy.I am a remodeling contractor and use nail guns for most things but my hammers still get quite a bit of use.
I can drive 16p nails as fast and with the same amount of strikes with a 15 oz. Stilleto as I can with my 28 oz Estwing.A lot easier on the wrist,hands and elbow.I have tried them on the job but do not own one.I carry around $20K of tools in my trailer daily but still can't see buying a $220 hammer.Just me.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

My 30 year old wooden handled hammer is just fine for me. I've replaced the handle twice and the head once and it's still my favorite hammer.:blink:


----------



## cms1983 (Apr 25, 2012)

I like my Cheney nailer. It works for what I use it for and it's not every day nailing. But a cool hammer none the less


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, that is kinda pricey for a frail pole, I would have to try it but even then it would have to be really special before I would let $200 go for a hammer. Way back, Plumb was the top dog, then Estwing in my book, things change. I started before there were nail guns, got use to it and still used my hammer a lot after buying several guns. I am not saying that the hammer isn't worth $200 but it would have to be proven to me.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I ahve 2 Titanium hammers*

I bought them about 12 years ago, but they cost under $100.00 at that time. They are the first ones I reach for when a serious nailing job comes along. I staterd with Estwing, went to Plumb, then Stanley Fat Max along the way, but the Titaniums are a favorite.

There are no $200 Titanium hammers here:
https://shopping.search.yahoo.com/s...itanium+hammers&trbkt=VIP281&fr=ytff1-gl-gen1


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

asevereid said:


> It's meant to be used to prevent carpal tunnel syndrome.


As someone who is certified in ergonomics, you will not get CTS from swinging a hammer. CTS is caused from repeated pressure in that area, such as having your wrists rested on a desk edge all day.


----------



## crapenterallday (Mar 23, 2008)

I have been framing ten hours a day for the last fifteen years. I have gone through countless hickory handled hammers. I never really cared, i would just replace the handle and keep going. The i started to have a lot of pain in my shoulder and my arm would go num and tingly at night. I switched to a ti-bone a few years ago and the problems went away. The fact that i don't break handles anymore is also nice. It also has a magnetic nail holder for hard to reach spots and a nail puller an the side of the head for extra leverage. As far as power goes, i've always used a set, strike, sink rhythm and that didnt change when i switched. I didnt pay $200 either.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

I have a 12oz wooden handle version and I love it. You really notice taking a pound out of you pouch when you are walking the ridge.


----------



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

Gene Howe said:


> My 30 year old wooden handled hammer is just fine for me. I've replaced the handle twice and the head once and it's still my favorite hammer.:blink:


 .
.
And it's "Still the same hammer"?


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

I love my Stiletto...didn't pay $200 for it either...I have the 15 oz. version and it sinks 16's quite nicely...


----------

